# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  FirstLook, small, light, throwable military robot, Teledyne FLIR LLC, Wilsonville, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturers:

Teledyne FLIR LLC

Endeavor Robotics

iRobot Corporation

Home page - flir.com/products/firstlook

iRobot FirstLook on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 13, 2014




> iRobot FirstLook live from the Darley booth at FDIC 2014

----------


## Airicist

FLIR FirstLook | Unmanned ground systems

Published on May 2, 2019




> The FLIR FirstLook is a throwable, rugged, and expandable robot that provides immediate situational awareness, performs persistent observation and investigates dangerous and hazardous material while keeping its operator out of harm’s way.

----------

